# Tiers of Manga



## Adebisi (Sep 29, 2011)

It's simple really, rank manga you've read into tiers of quality. List your favorites at the highest tier, and your least favorites at the bottom tier. Arguments will undoubtedly ensue but try to keep it as civil as possible. I think it'll be interesting to see a variety of opinions. Anyway I'll start, this is pretty much how I rank it:
*Tier One*
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
*Tier Two*
Berserk
One Piece
Vagabond
*Tier Three*
Eyeshield 21
Fullmetal Alchemist
GinTama
Hunter x Hunter
Mahou Sensei Negima
Vinland Saga
*Tier Four*
Akira
Beelzebub
Claymore
Shingeki no Kyojin
Soul Eater
Toriko
*Tier Five*
Bakuman
Death Note
Dragon Ball
Rurouni Kenshin
Yu Yu Hakusho
Zatch Bell
*Tier Six*
Ao no Exorcist
D. Gray-man
MAR
Rave Master
*Tier Seven*
Bleach
Fairy Tail
Gantz
Naruto


----------



## Kirito (Sep 29, 2011)

In terms of sales One Piece is unanimously number one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Tier One*
Monster
20th Century Boy's
Pluto
*Tier Two*
One Piece
Shingeki no Kyojin
Vinland Saga
Berserk 
Samurai Deeper Kyo
Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi 
Liar Game
*Tier Three*
The Breaker
Dragon Ball
GinTama
Beelzebub
Billy Bat
Toriko
Kekkaichi
Nurarihyon No Mago 
Happy!
*Tier Four*
Arago
Alive
Soul Eater
Kimi No Iru Machi 
Bloody Monday 
Gamaran 

*Tier Five*
Fairy Tail
Until Death Do Us Part
GE - Good Ending 

*Tier Six*
Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
Naruto
Bleach

Potential to be Good/Great:

Sugar Dark
Btooom!
Enigma 
Kiba no Tabishounin - The Arms Peddler


----------



## Varg (Sep 30, 2011)

Adebisi said:


> It's simple really, rank manga you've read into tiers of quality. List your favorites at the highest tier, and your least favorites at the bottom tier. Arguments will undoubtedly ensue but try to keep it as civil as possible. I think it'll be interesting to see a variety of opinions. Anyway I'll start, this is pretty much how I rank it:
> *Tier One*
> Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
> *Tier Two*
> ...


explain yourself


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 30, 2011)

*Tier One:*
Monster
20th Century Boys
Ai-Ren
Gintama
Team Medical Dragon
Sanctuary
MW
Harukana Machi-E

*Tier Two:*
Violinist of Hameln
One Piece
Shingeki no Kyojin 
SKET Dance
Battle Angel Alita/Gunnm
Emma
Fruits Basket
Kodomo no Omocha
Planetes
Takemitsu Zamurai
Parasyte
Kyou Kara Ore Wa!!
Hoshi no Samidare
Berserk
Vagabond
Kaiji
Pluto

As for Tier 3 and below (FMA, SAO, MSN, HSDK, BBA:LAO, etc) - there's too much of them to list.

--
Bottom tier of what I'm reading at the moment:

Naruto
Fairy Tail
Magico


----------



## Danchou (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, this has never been done before.

Btw, your ranking sucks.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 30, 2011)

One Piece being on the same tier as Berserk or Vagabond. 

Negima being on the same tier as HxH and FMA 

Toriko and Soul Eater being on the same tier as Vinland Saga 

Death Note being on the same tier as YuYu Hakuso and Ruroini Kenshin


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2011)

to be fair, it is really hard to rank good/great mangas.. I did try to do it with my list. lol


----------



## Moon (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh come on, he just says favorites, he doesn't say one is "better" than the other. Y'all are too quick to argue. I realize 20th Century Boys is a masterpiece, but that doesn't mean that type of deeper series is my primary form of entertainment when it comes to manga.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 30, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> YuYu Hakuso and Ruroini Kenshin being on the same tier as Death Note



not that crazy


----------



## Fran (Sep 30, 2011)

Heeeeeeeeereeeeee comes the shitstorm!


----------



## KBL (Sep 30, 2011)

lol OPTards putting One Piece with Vagabond and Berserk.





Kirito said:


> In terms of sales One Piece is unanimously number one.


Do you love Oda's cock right?.

Oh btw, the latest arc in OP sucked  balls...


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 30, 2011)

So basically this thread is about "My list > Your List"


----------



## p-lou (Sep 30, 2011)

i like one piece more than berserk and vagabond


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 30, 2011)

Me gusta this thread so far


----------



## KBL (Sep 30, 2011)

p-lou said:


> i like one piece more than berserk and vagabond



I like bleach more than Wan piss.

.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2011)

KBL said:


> *lol OPTards putting One Piece* with Vagabond and Berserk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh? here I though OP was in the right place.  Maybe deserves Tier 1


----------



## p-lou (Sep 30, 2011)

> I like bleach more than Wan piss.



well that's good 4 u


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 30, 2011)

Berserk isn't that spectacular. The Golden Age arc was the highlight of the manga and was pure excellence but other than that it doesn't really compare with the likes of Lone Wolf and Cub, Blade of the Immortal, Vagabond, etc.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 30, 2011)

Berserk hasn't liked me as much as it did before, since the introduction of Schierke, it's still a great manga though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Han Solo said:


> Berserk isn't that spectacular. The Golden Age arc was the highlight of the manga and was pure excellence but other than that it doesn't really compare with the likes of Lone Wolf and Cub, *Blade of the Immortal*, Vagabond, etc.


 yet to read that... Is a must right?


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 30, 2011)

I generally dislike ranking things, but I can do my own sort of vague version. These aren't necessarily in order of quality...it's more about my general feelings toward them:

*You have my enduring love:*

_Monster
REAL
20th Century Boys
Vinland Saga_

*We've had some great times together:*

_Shin Angyo Onshi
Twin Spica
Blade of the Immortal
Town of Evening Calm, Country of Cherry Blossoms
Planetes
Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer_

*What on earth happened to you? I hope you recover some day:*

_Berserk
Hajime no Ippo_


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 30, 2011)

KBL said:


> lol OPTards putting One Piece with Vagabond and Berserk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why are you bashing him? He said in sales, which he is right? It's a fact not an opinion. 

Which I can name 8 manga right off the bat better then One Piece.  An this thread is an opinon thread.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 30, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> yet to read that... Is a must right?



Yes absolutely.

Samura has perhaps the best drawn female characters I've ever seen.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 30, 2011)

Berserk
Bastard!!
Battle Angel Alita 
JoJo's Bizzare Adventure
Fullmetal Alchemist
Fist of the North Star
Pluto
Cowboy Bebop
Lucifer and Biscuit hammer.

^My personal favorites, I'm looking for more series like these.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Han Solo said:


> Yes absolutely.
> 
> Samura has perhaps the best drawn female characters I've ever seen.


Should I watch the 13 episodes first and then jump to manga or just keep myself Manga only with this one?  sorry for the off topic. lol


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 30, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Should I watch the 13 episodes first and then jump to manga or just keep myself Manga only with this one?  sorry for the off topic. lol



Manga most definitly.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 30, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Should I watch the 13 episodes first and then jump to manga or just keep myself Manga only with this one?  sorry for the off topic. lol



I haven't seen any of the episodes myself, just read the manga unless the episodes stay perfectly to canon which I'm not sure about.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 30, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> not that crazy



I don't know I thought I was implying that YYH and Kenshin were better then Death Note but upon further inspection of my post I discovered it wasn't. I'll correct this error immediately


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> Manga most definitly.


Thank you.



Han Solo said:


> I haven't seen any of the episodes myself, just read the manga unless the episodes stay perfectly to canon which I'm not sure about.


 Alright, thank you for the info.


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 30, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> Berserk
> Bastard!!
> *Battle Angel Alita
> JoJo's Bizzare Adventure*
> ...



My personal fav also


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 30, 2011)

How can you not love those mangas 

Especially JJBA. OraOraOraOra.


----------



## Z (Sep 30, 2011)

p-lou said:


> i like one piece more than berserk and vagabond



Same here.

And I enjoy Berserk more than Vagabond.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 30, 2011)

Z said:


> Same here.
> 
> And I enjoy Berserk more than Vagabond.



I head good things about Vagabond, what is it about?


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 30, 2011)

My list of favorite mangas:

*Top Tier:*

JJBA
Negima

*High Tier:*

Bastard!!
20th Century Boys
Trinity Blood
Love Hina

*Mid Tier:*

Rurouni Kenshin
DBZ
YYH
Claymore
Guyver
Pokemon Special
666 Satan
Naruto (part 1)

*Low Tier:*

Samurai Deeper Kyo
DearS
Scryed
Freezing
Chobits
Futari Ecchi
Devil May Cry

Low Tier doesn't mean I dislike them; it just means they are the least of my favorites.

Also, there are other series I have just started and thus don't feel I have read enough to give them a fair ranking yet. They are: Vagabond, SAO, and Souten no Ken.


----------



## Z (Sep 30, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> I head good things about Vagabond, what is it about?



It's based off real life historical figures and centers around Miyamoto Mushashi and Sasaki Kojiro. Mushasi wants to be "invincible under heaven". It's a good manga and I think it's strongest point is its artwork.

I'm not the biggest Vagabond fan though so if you wanna know more about it just search it up or ask someone else lol.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 30, 2011)

If it's anywhere near as good as Berserks art or Bastards art i'm in.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 30, 2011)

*Super Tier*

Touch
Cross Game
Adventure Boys
Solanin
Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer
Yotsuba&!

*Not as Super Tier*

Berserk
Nichijou
Oyasumi Punpun
Medaka Box
Gamaran
Hunter x Hunter
Veritas

There's probably more I'm missing, but there you go.


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> If it's anywhere near as good as Berserks art or Bastards art i'm in.



I like it more than both Berserk and Bastard's artwork.  :33


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm not saying that people read certain series only for the art. But for manga like Vagabond, that's the only praise for it I ever hear. What about the plot, characters, fights, character development, world building, etc?

Artwork isn't enough for me to consider a series to be quality; it's just icing on the cake.


----------



## firefist (Sep 30, 2011)

"Oh man, this is beautiful!"

Vagabond
Real
Slam Dunk
Great Teacher Onizuka
JJBA Part 2


"That's some quality right there":

JJBA
Rookies
Yakitate!! Japan
Addicted to Curry
Welcome to the NHK


"Even though it has some flaws it's pretty good":

Dragon ball
One Piece
Pokemon Special
Hellsing
Veritas


"Man, these are some Manga that are good if you have nothing left to read":

Naruto
Bleach
a big % of all Manga


"You know, these Manga are quite good, but they turned to shit or something similar":

Berserk


"What is this?"

Any ecchi stuff.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 30, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> If it's anywhere near as good as Berserks art or Bastards art i'm in.



During the later volumes when Inoue uses a brush its better if you ask me, which is insane considering it's on a weekly schedule and Inoue was making another manga at the same time.

Don't rush through it though, despite the strong archetype of violent samurai hack and slash style the manga is really not about fighting but a rather a philosophy of life. So in the same sense that Vinland Saga isn't really about violence either which some people didn't get and hence started moaning about Farmland Saga.

That said I think REAL is better than Vagabond (Inoue's other manga)


----------



## Fayrra (Sep 30, 2011)

Not in order within a tier (too hard to decide that).

Top Tier: Berserk, Eden: It's an Endless World, Gantz, Vinland Saga, Bokurano: Ours, Death Note, Battle Royal

High Tier: One Piece, Shamo, Akira, Claymore

Mid Tier: Vagabond, Detective Conan, Dragonball, Hellsing

Low Tier: Naruto, Bleach, Elfen Lied, Rabbit Doubt


----------



## mary no jutsu (Sep 30, 2011)

Top tier:
Monster
20th century boys
Vagabond
Blade of the immortal
one piece

Second tier
Gantz
Vinland Saga (may possibly reach first tier by the end of it)
7 seeds (also another possibility for first tier)
Anything by Junji Ito
Basara

Third tier (new series too early in to judge):
Shingeki no Kyojin
kimi no knife
I am a hero

fourth tier:
The breaker
legend of Nereid

fifth tier:
Naruto
Bleach
Fairy tale

sixth tier:
Majority of Shojo series


This is just off the top of my head.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 30, 2011)

If I could read this again with mind wipe I will:

Angel Densetsu
Great Teacher Onizuka
Tenshi no Konamaiki
Cross Game
Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer

Mind wipe applies here too, I enjoy it, but it has flaws and I don't deny it:

One Piece
Pokemon Special
Yureka
Full Metal Alchemist
Green Boy

What happened? It had so much potential:

Nurarihyon no Mago
Mahou Sensei Negima
Hajime no Ippo
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Claymore

This went down the shit path:

Naruto
Bleach
Fairy Tail
Kimi no Iru Machi
GE Good Ending

top off my head too


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't really read any manga that I find bad and if I drop a title after few chapters I don't feel it would be fair for me to judge it. That's why I don't usually participate in threads like this, or the ones with Naruto/Bleach/One piece dicussions, because all I could say that would be objective and legit is that I dropped it after a few chapters.

But I'm always amazed how people can just sort their manga library in such a fashion, I mean I know that some mangas are better then the others, but how could you actually have more then like 3 tiers(awesome/good/dropped)? Don't bother with titles you would consider mediocre or bad, unless it's your job. Or think it's fun reading something you consider to be shit.

And yet threads like this pop out every few weeks. This one is actually pretty neutral, but there were threads where the OP actually wanted us to list mangas by like 10 categories, from best to worst.

Anywho, since I already posted, might go along with it.
-*Tier awesome*(when the manga is great from start to end/last chapter I've read): Urasawa's three, Blade of the Immortal, FMA, Rurouni Kenshin, Yotsuba&.
-*Tier good*- basically every other manga that I've read/am following- honorable mentions: History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi, Dorohedoro, Kekkaishi, Flame of Recca, Love Hina & Negima, Hellsing(yes, I have a wide manga tolerance )
-*Tier dropped*(most of them bored me at some point, or I just forgotten about them due to a tight schedule in my private life): Naruto, Bleach, Suzuka, Cage of Eden(this one was actually pretty good), Gantz.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 30, 2011)

In no way this thread is turning into enormous flaming shitstorm.


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 30, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> How can you not love those mangas
> 
> Especially JJBA.* OraOraOraOra*.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 30, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> In no way this thread is turning into enormous flaming shitstorm.



I'm surprised it's been so tame so far.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 30, 2011)

Charcan said:


> I'm surprised it's been so tame so far.


Where's your list, Charcan?


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 30, 2011)

well, people making troll comments and saying "we're gonna flame each other" doesn't really help.



I'd join in, but im not sure how to rate some of the manga that I never got around to finishing.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 30, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Where's your list, Charcan?



Toradora!

Everything else, ever.

Man.

Nah but I can't be arsed to break down a list right now. So I bow out.


----------



## kazuri (Sep 30, 2011)

> In terms of sales One Piece is unanimously number one



Things like this are meaningless. Theres a reason justin beiber is popular, it's not because he's the best singer around.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 30, 2011)

Eminem is the best current rapper ever.

Oh wait wrong thread 

Though seriously Idk why he posted that either ^


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Charcan said:


> I'm surprised it's been so tame so far.


 Well someone tried to start the flame war but we are very smart people and besides thread like this just inform you about others mangas that you have yet to read. Never take other people opinion too personal.. We can always debate in a civil way.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Sep 30, 2011)

*Top tier:*

Berserk
Vagabond
Real
Vinland Saga
Gon
Monster
20th Century Boys
Pluto

*High tier:*

Slam Dunk
Wolf Guy - Raping Crest 
Uzumaki
Zetman
Dragonball series

*Mid tier*

Death Note
Naruto
Bleach
Gyo

That's all I can think of for now. 

Even though I put Naruto and Bleach as mid tiers, I stil enjoy reading both mangas and find them very entertaining at times. Mid tier is still considered good for me, just not masterpiece material.


----------



## p-lou (Sep 30, 2011)

Han Solo said:


> Yes absolutely.
> 
> Samura has perhaps the best drawn female characters I've ever seen.



i like when he gives them titty tassels or jumper cables on their titties


----------



## Gain (Sep 30, 2011)

manga sucks so i'm just gonna say...

mac osx > windows

(:


----------



## Zetlad (Sep 30, 2011)

xbox is for the hardcore gamers, you scrubs should go back to playing your ps3s


----------



## Butcher (Sep 30, 2011)

*Top Tier:*
Beelzebub
Claymore
Berserk
Gantz
Cage of Eden

*Mid Tier:*
Fairy Tail
One Piece
Bleach
Highschool of The Dead

*Low Tier(Ones I just did not like):*
Toriko

I'll put some text as why later, too lazy right now .


----------



## Gnome (Sep 30, 2011)

I would make a list, but people would probably just bitch that it doesn't match theirs to a T.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 30, 2011)

^Did not read the thread.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 30, 2011)

kazuri said:


> Things like this are meaningless. Theres a reason justin beiber is popular, it's not because he's the best singer around.



Except that OP is quality, just like Michael Jordan has talent and Tiger Woods is the best when it comes to golf. Not all top sales have to be equated with Twilight and Bieber dude.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 30, 2011)

Appealing to sales to argue for the quality of a series is never a good idea though.


----------



## Lucciola (Sep 30, 2011)

*Top Tier*
20th Century Boys
Pluto
Monster
Planetes
Vinland Saga
Vagabond

*High Tier*
Liar Game
Blade of the Immortal
Berserk
Bastard
Real
Cesare
Cross game
Great teacher Onizuka

*Mid Tier*
Death Note
Shingeki no Kyojin
Fullmetal Alchemist
Hunter x Hunter
Hikaru no Go
Yu Yu Hakusho
Bakuman
Rurouni Kenshin
Gantz
Detective Conan
One Piece

*Low Tier*
Flame of Recca
Naruto
Bleach
Fairy Tail

stuff in low tier isn't all that bad. I only watch them when I have nothing else to do, though.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 30, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> ^Did not read the thread.



I did, I'll give it till morning. If it's still fine, then I'll think of posting a list.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 30, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Appealing to sales to argue for the quality of a series is never a good idea though.



i got you    .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2011)

No Liar Game love guys?


----------



## Lucciola (Sep 30, 2011)

^oops how could i forget it? edit my list


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> ^oops how could i forget it? edit my list


 I know why... Hiatus!!!!


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 30, 2011)

This won't work because tier lists of nearly any kind, and especially one of the quality of works are subjective. There really is no right tier for mangas honestly because people'll disagree over which one's better than the other.


----------



## KBL (Sep 30, 2011)

Kirito said:


> Except that OP is quality, just like Michael Jordan has talent and Tiger Woods is the best when it comes to golf. Not all top sales have to be equated with Twilight and Bieber dude.



>>> One Piece
>>> Quality
>>> Optard biased.


----------



## Adebisi (Sep 30, 2011)

Apparently some people have taken issue with my tier list. Because apparently you're not supposed to say you like things on the internet. Regardless, they're my picks and I stand by them and people bashing me isn't going to change that. I'll be blunt I don't really care what you think of my choices, all that really matters is what I think are the best stories and what you think are the best decisions. People are going to have diverse views on things and that's probably for the best at the end of the day.

I will admit one thing, looking back I might have rated Vinland Saga a bit lower than it deserves. I haven't really been that fond of the direction its taken ever since my favorite character died (I think you all know who I'm talking about and he was indeed a fantastic character). And not just because such a great character died but I've just felt the series has been moving rather slowly over the past year. Just me. Still it was really damn good up until that point and even if I still think Berserk and Vagabond are the superior medieval warfare Seinen it was still very good, so it probably deserves a tier higher than I gave it credit for. I'll try and fix that.

And then Akira. I know a lot of people really like that one but I wasn't really that impressed with it when I read it. It had its moments and aspects of it that I liked but on the whole it felt rather cluttered, random and messy if I'm to be blunt. It reminded me of Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind (the greatest manga I've ever read even if One Piece is my personal favorite.) just not nearly as well put together. Not really my thing honestly.

Nausicaa is a highly underrated manga as far as I'm concerned. And oddly enough its one of those series where if you tell people who created it they automatically start to think they were wrong for undermining. It is the only manga ever written and drawn by *Hayao Miyazaki.* You might have heard of him. Might. The Nausicaa manga easily stands on par with Spirited Away and Princess Mononoke as one of his finest achievements. Really, really worth looking into.

Also I find it odd that I've been called a OPTard/Piecetard/One Piece Fanboy/whatever _when I didn't rank One Piece in my highest tier._ If I was truly a fanboy wouldn't I have ranked it at highest tier and not second highest tier? Even though I love One Piece to death, there are many, many series that I enjoy greatly and some that I can view as superior works. I have a special connection to the series because I've been following it for so long and have never really gotten tired of it and the author is obviously very dedicated to his craft and clearly loves what he's doing and that matters a lot to me. Obviously some will disagree and that's fine I just would prefer if it could be kept civil. As I said before I mostly stand by my decisions.

And one last thing. The whole Justin Bieber/Twilight in relation to "Super Popular Series X" thing has gotten pretty old. I honestly remember 5 years back when it was Britney Spears was a popular choice. Fascinating really.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Do not take the OP comments a heart. I have OP in my second tier...


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 30, 2011)

KBL said:


> >>> One Piece
> >>> Quality
> >>> Optard biased.


If he thinks OP is quality then that's his opinion.

He's entitled to his opinion and you are entitled to yours.

I'm not seeing any problems with that.


----------



## Lucciola (Sep 30, 2011)

I thought this thread is for us to list our most favorites on top and least favorites on bottom. I don't see the point disagreeing with other people's lists. We can't tell anyone to like or dislike anything.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 30, 2011)

KBL said:


> >>> One Piece
> >>> Quality
> >>> Optard biased.





Go look at my fucking list and tell me if I have it on my top tier. I just said it's unanimously the best-selling series and on a tier of its own IN THAT REGARD, and that comparing it to Justin Bieber or Twilight is old news and shouldn't be brought up already.

You aren't one to talk about quality when you have Fairy Tail in your sig.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 1, 2011)

p-lou said:


> i like when he gives them titty tassels or jumper cables on their titties



or shove foot in their cunts

or cut the bitch's arms and legs and nail her on the wall. alive.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 1, 2011)

why did anyone even bring up One Piece sales? What relevance does that have to this thread lol?


----------



## Syed (Oct 1, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> why did anyone even bring up One Piece sales? What relevance does that have to this thread lol?



Whenever there's a Tier thread in any forum then expect One Piece, Naruto and Bleach to be either praised to death or shat on. 

I'll post a tier thread soon too, just got to list all the manga I've read (which'll be hard since I have a lot of favs) .


----------



## MakeEmum (Oct 1, 2011)

I only read like 6 Mangas and I only have 2 catergories

*Great*
One Piece
Hunter x Hunter
Toriko

*Sucks*
Naruto
Bleach
Fairy Tail




KBL said:


> >>> One Piece
> >>> Quality
> >>> Optard biased.



That the same pic you gave at Society Library when you laughed off the ideal of Oda being compared to Kubo as an artist 



Kirito said:


> Go look at my fucking list and tell me if I have it on my top tier. I just said it's unanimously the best-selling series and on a tier of its own IN THAT REGARD, and that comparing it to Justin Bieber or Twilight is old news and shouldn't be brought up already.
> 
> You aren't one to talk about quality when you have *Fairy Tail* in your sig.



To give him credit he probably doesn't even think it's good and just reads it for the fanservice


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 1, 2011)

Tier one:
K-ON 

That's all.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 1, 2011)

Does it always have to be tiers? Just enjoy the freakin manga!


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 1, 2011)

BlueDemon said:


> Does it always have to be tiers? Just enjoy the freakin manga!


There is no dichotomy between the two.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 1, 2011)

bad list construction OP


the way you place it into tiers makes for arrogant lists that are bound to lead to flaming and trash posts.


You should much rather have made somthing like:


rank the mangas according to how enjoyable you found em:

Really enjoyable
enjoyable
alright
somewhat alright
a bit boring
Boring


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 1, 2011)

Akatora said:


> bad list construction OP
> 
> 
> the way you place it into tiers makes for arrogant lists that are bound to lead to flaming and trash posts.
> ...



OP isn't preventing you from doing that. If that's how you list favorites, that's what the OP is asking.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 1, 2011)

Kirito said:


> In terms of sales One Piece is unanimously number one.



Protip: Just cause something is popular don't mean it's quality.


----------



## Z (Oct 1, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Protip: Just cause something is popular don't mean it's quality.



Been established for a while, thanks.


----------



## Weather (Oct 1, 2011)

Meh.. I'm not gonna put any tiers since I'm reeally bad hating stuff... most of the time.

Anyway *What I like*

- Mahou Sensei Negima
- Princess Resurrection
- Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer
- Rosario+Vampire
- The Meteor
- Kaicho wa Maid sama!
- Medaka Box
- Yozakura Quartet
- Elemental Gelade
- Most of the Touhou mangas (SaBND, SSiB, OSP, WHH)
- Little Busters! - Kud Wafter
- Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha - ViviD
- Hajimete no Aku
- Bastard!!
- Dance in the Vampire Bund
- Highschool of the Dead
- Omamori Himari
- Pokemon Adventures
- Love Hina
- To Aru Kagaku no Railgun
- Fate Kaleid Lyner Prisma Illya
- Mangaka-san to Assistant to

Anyway that's roughly it.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 2, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> There is no dichotomy between the two.



Well, not directly. But when everybody shove their one tiers and tastes down your throat, there might be one (don?t mean everybody?s that easily influenced, but why discuss something you like? Why the need to break it into tiers?).

Anyway, I get you, but really, on NF everything?s based on tiers and "vs. - threads" xD


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 2, 2011)

:
20th Century Boys
Vagabond
Vinland Saga
The Arms Peddler

Loving it:
Black Lagoon
Wolf Guy
JJBA
Hellsing
Ghost in the Shell
Sun-ken Rock


Quite good:
Death Note
Cage of Eden/Eden no Ori
Gantz
Beelzebub

Meh:
Fairy Tail
Air Gear
Soul Eater



And incase someone asks:
I purposely left out One Piece,Bleach and Naruto cause I know how People react if they are involved.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2011)

Top
Beck
Hikaru No Go

High
One Piece
Hunter x Hunter
Genshiken
Bakuman

Mid
Rave Master
Flame of Recca
Naruto
Hajime no Ippo
Beelzebub

Low
Bleach
D. Grayman (used to be much higher)
Fairy Tail

Bottom
Reborn!
Psyren


----------



## Foreva (Oct 2, 2011)

* Great:
Doraemon
Hunter x Hunter
One Piece
Kindaichi Case Files
Kattobi Itto/Buttobi Itto (sequel)
Dr. Slump

* Ok:
Yuyu Hakusho
Dragon Ball
Densha Otoko
Change 123
Beelzebub

* Read for the sake of killing time:
Kenichi Disciple
Naruto
Reborn
Kimi no Iru Machi
Kaichou wa Maid sama
Prince/New Prince of Tennis
and some others


----------

